# When did you notice your Poo calming down?



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny has just turned 9 months old (I have no idea where the time has gone!) and we have really noticed a change in his behaviour from wild crazy puppy to a more chilled out pooch. He still has puppy energy and greets everyone with exuberance but now we can trust him a little more and know that every evening at 8 he will settle with a little bone until it's time to go to bed. We had him castrated at 6 months on the dot and I'm not sure if this has had the effect or if it's just him growing up. I always hear that cockapoos calm down at about 2 years old so it seems quite soon! When did everyone else's Poos start to become more chilled out?

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
20170502/185e785ca74b25a4464fc49610c2ccf1.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

We noticed it with Henry at around 10-12 months. He had the op at 8 months because one of his 'furry dice' (lol vet's words not mine!) hasn't descended so it had to come out sooner rather than later as they can turn cancerous quite quickly. I think that, plus him growing up in age was what made him calmer earlier. He is obviously still fun and has lots of energy but he has learned to channel that into his walks and playing ball etc rather than all the time. He's very chilled out now while we're at home, it's lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyC (Jan 24, 2017)

*ruby*

Ruby is going to be 1 this month! We think she is slowly but surely settling down. The other day we weren't able to go for a walk until about 1 in the afternoon and she just slept and patiently waited to go out, although was starting to get a bored of being inside later in the day, but before that she would not put up with being inside for that long! we are still having some issues with evening time and her realising that she is actually tired after eating her dinner, but once she's settled (around 8 ish) that's it for the rest of the night. roud:


----------

